# Michigan opener/back yard buck



## farmboss45 (Nov 15, 2012)

Was in my blind on my other farm, got a call from my wife at 720 am, "there is about 6 deer in your foodpplot here in the back yard"!!! Sat for about 10 more minutes and could not stand it! Made a bold move for opening morning and out and left for home. There was not a deer in sight when I snuck out there, so I layed down in a ditch off the the side and waited. I heard crashing around in the woods and here they came, a doe with a buck right onn her tail, stopped and stood 100 yards out and watched her, I use a muzzle loader, so the distanse did not bother me much, and her is the final result.:hmm3grin2orange:View attachment 262334


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice one!! Good body mass and ready for winter too!
Backstraps in Butter for dinner tonight!!

I ain't even gonna bother this year unless it really starts to eat at me.
I have seen one, yes ONE, new set of tracks crossing our property in the last week, and havn't seen a single deer except for the crazy resident Doe that hangs around the barn...and she dosn't count.

Neighbors are all seeing the same thing. Nothing, where the things were a pest just two years ago.
Between the DNR purposely destroying the herd with mismanagement, and the Blue tongue, there's little to hope to shoot, and even less if we want to have anything to shoot next year.

Might head out to the Cousins place Sunday though...the local tribe will be pushing thier land and the resulting stampede coming around his side of the pond is always crazy fun.

Congrats on the first buck!!
Good luck on the second!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## farmboss45 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks fellow Michigander! Heading up to the Mesick area tomorrow, have an uncle there with 80 acres, now the pressure is off, can relax and enjoy the down time, drink beer and sleep in, you know.....what deer camp is all about! Fun with the boys!


----------



## Genius. (Nov 15, 2012)

There has been a lot of talk of dead deer in our area this summer. Talked to a guy last week, his brother in law set a canoe in around Grand Rapids and by the time he pulled out he counted 425 dead deer. All the bucks were in the river, the does on the bank.


I'm beginning to think most of the deer in west Michigan live on my property..... I've got a #### load of them....

Just this week alone I know of 6 of them that were taken either off of my property or the property surrounding mine.

I should take up deer hunting


----------



## farmboss45 (Nov 15, 2012)

Just took and hung my buck on the scales in the barn, he maxxed it out at 200 pounds!! Starting to think this is an old boy on the down side of life, will have to check his teeth out when I start butchering. May have to mount him as he is my best so far, not in points, but spread and mass. His neck is massive.


----------



## Blazin (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice! Them backyard ones are the best, easy drag


----------

